
AR superhuman ability: displaying object trajectory - Vermeulen
https://twitter.com/Alientrap/status/1033773312982351872?s=19
======
DoctorPenguin
I find this rather distracting than helpful. At least in terms of enhancing my
abilities. Because my brain does this pretty good already without images "in
the way" to catching objects.

But it might indeed be helpful for tracing the path of objects to analyze
afterwards.

